# Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage



## strizi (24. Oktober 2005)

Letzten Samstg probierte ich es mit Frolic und Haarmontage noch mal auf Karpfen. Leider hatte ich nur Fehlbisse :c . Bei den ersten Zwei war mir klar, dass das Frolic vom Haken zu weit weg war (ca. 3-4 cm). Da vermute ich mal, dass der Haken gestört hat.

Danach hatte ich zwei weitere Fehlbisse, wobei bei beiden das Frolic weg war, der Haken aber viel dichter beim Köder war.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie lang soll das Haar sein? Bzw. der Abstand zwischen Haken und Frolic....


----------



## Masterfischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Also ich habe den Köder immer nur ca. 3-4mm vom Haken entfernt.
Ich habe zwar noch nicht so viele Bisse gehabt aber von 5 Karpfen(2Maßig, 2Untermaßig, 1Ausgeschlitzt) ist mir nur einer Ausgeschlitzt.

Tight Linez Masterfischer

PS:
Hier mal ne Anleitung zum Binden des Rigs mir Verstellebarem Haar:
http://www.hunting-carp-team.de/tackle_rig01.html  soll nur mal so ein Vorschlag sein. Ich fische nur mit diesem Rig.

http://www.hunting-carp-team.de/tackle_rig01.html


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Du solltest den Köder so montieren, daß er gerade den Hakenbogen berührt oder ganz knapp darunter hängt.
Die Montage mit verstellbarem Haar finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, weil das Haar bei Gewaltwürfen verrutschen kann.

Bist du dir denn sicher, daß die Fehlbisse von Karpfen stammen? Frolic wird nämlich auch sehr gerne von Weißfischen genommen.


----------



## fluefiske (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Hallo !
Könnte es auch sein,daß sich die Hakenspitze im Loch vom Frolic verklemmt hat und somit nicht haken kann.Das ist mir beim Kontrollieren meiner Montage schon aufgefallen.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte es auch sein,daß sich die Hakenspitze im Loch vom Frolic verklemmt hat und somit nicht haken kann.Das ist mir beim Kontrollieren meiner Montage schon aufgefallen.
> ...



Gerade solche Sachen passieren mit einem längeren Haar öfter. Ist mir nicht nur bei Frolic, sondern auch bei Boilies aufgefallen. Wenn ich mit einem längeren Haar fische und auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte, fixiere ich für den Wurf Haken und Köder mit PVA-Tape.

Zum Thema Haarlänge: Da scheiden sich die Geister. Hab ich gerade wieder beim letzten Ansitz mit Kumpels drüber diskutiert. Ich fische meist nur 1-3mm Abstand, meine beiden Kumpels mindestens 10mm. Die Bewegungsfreiheit von Haken und Boilies unabhängig voneinander ist lt. deren Meinung besser. Über einen schlechten Hakensitz brauchten wir uns aber alle nicht beschweren, wobei man wohl alles auf die hilfreiche Aussage reduzieren kann: "Wer fängt, hat recht."  :m

Also: Experimentieren und einen eigenen Weg finden. Kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

hey strizi

viehleicht ist es ja nicht mal die Länge des Haares bzw. das Längenverhältniss Köder/Haar/Haken was nicht zu stimmen scheint. Wie sieht’s denn mit dem Selbsthakeffekt deiner Montage aus funst der immer wenn du nen Test machst. Der Haken sollte einen gewissen Dreheffekt haben wenn er vom Karpfen ausgespuckt wird damit er auch sicher im Maul/Lippe des Karpfens hakt. Dies kann durch Schrumpfschlauch und Silikonschlauch am Hakenschenkel verbessert werden "Line Alinger".
Viehleicht sind auch einfach deine Haken stumpf und sie fassen nur sehr oberflächlich in der Haut so das sie beim aufnehmen der Rute ausschlitzen.|bla:


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Ist eine berechtigte Frage1

Welche Haken und Hakengröße hast du verwendet?
Wie hast du den Haken befestigt?
Wie lang war dein Vorfach?
Wie schwer war dein Blei?
Wie sah deine Montage (damit ist auch die Bleibefestigung gemeint) aus?

Aber mal zum Thema Selbsthakmontage: dieser Begriff ist für mich irreführend. Gerade Anfänger glauben dann, daß man einfach nur die Montage anknüpfen muß und alles andere geht dann von selbst. Das ist aber mitnichten so. Ich glaube nicht, daß sich der Karpfen von selbst hakt. Der Haken wird durch das Blei und den gewünschten Dreheffekt (wenn das unter Wasser überhaupt so funktioniert, eine Hand ist schließlich kein Karpfenmaul) in die Nähe des Maules gebracht, trotzdem ist m.M. nach ein Anschlag immer noch unerläßlich um den Haken sicher einzutreiben.


----------



## strizi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Danke für die vielen Antwoten!!!

Nur das mit dem Dreheffekt versteh ich ncht ganz. Kann mir das bitte noch jemand erklären?? Was muss sich da wie drehen, und wie kann man das Testen.

Meine Montage:
An einer 0,35 Hauptschnurr hab ich so ein "geknicktes Plastikröhrchen" auf dem ein kleiner Verschluß ist. Dort hab ich ein 20g Blei draufgehängt. Das Vorfach mit Haken und Haar hab ich fix fertig gekauft. Die Länge glaub ich, ist 50cm, der Haken Größe 6. Die Schnurr ist eine schwarze Schnurr (geflochten??) die bis zu 10kg aushält. Das Haar ist etwa 3-4 cm Lang und hat zum Schluß eine Schlaufe.


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Du hast also eine Durchlaufmontage gefischt!
Zunächst solltest du hinter das Plastikröhrchen einen Stopper aufziehen, um eine Festbleimontage zu erhalten.
Dann sollte das Blei schwerer gewählt werden. 60g sollten aber reichen, 70-80g sind aber besser.
Das Vorfach solltest du,sofern du nicht in sehr schlammigen Gewässern fischt, auf 20 - 25cm kürzen.
Die Hakengröße paßt,nur sollte der wirkluch scharf sein.
Zur Haarlänge wurde schon einiges gesagt.

Wenn du deine Montagen selber binden willst, dann benutze die Suchfunktuin und suche nach dem No-Knot-Rig.
da solltest du dann auch Informationen zum Dreheffekt bekommen,wobei ich die Effektivität der üblichen Tests für mehr als fragwürdig halte.


----------



## alex4 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Also ich binde das Haar meistens so, dass der Köder sozusagen auf gleicher Höhe mit dem unteren Ende vom Hakenbogen ist. 
Du kannst auch mal da Das Karpfenfreunde Spezial Rig klicken, da gibt es ein Vorfach, bei dem man die Haarlänge variieren kann! Nachteile: bei weiten und sehr kräfigen Würfen verlängert sich das Haar bei mir von selbst und außerdem hast du immer zwei Schnüren beim Köder liegen!!
Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## Seebaer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Könnte es auch sein,daß sich die Hakenspitze im Loch vom Frolic verklemmt hat und somit nicht haken kann.Das ist mir beim Kontrollieren meiner Montage schon aufgefallen.
> Gruß Erich


 
Dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon. Seitdem halte ich das Haar extrem kurz oder fülle das Loch mit eingeweichten Brot/Brötchen. Das kann ja nach den auswerfen sich ruhig auflösen.


----------



## ulschi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder bei Haarmontage*

Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben:

Blei festsetzen + mind. 80 g verwenden. Vorfach ca. 20 cm wählen. Der Abstand Haken + Köder ist wohl ein Glaubensfrage. Nicht nur der Karpfen interessiert sich für Frolic.


----------

